# N-scale Horseshoe Layout



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

I got a bunch of free wood from my job and it is enough to build a 10' x 7' horseshoe layout.
And since I have a spare room that is 10' x 11' I decided to fill it with a layout.

I designed this layout to have three long loops for running three long trains at the same time without crossing each others path.

There is a yard big enough to park all the rolling stock in and several engines too.

The two main lines at the top of the pic will be on a cliff 3" above the baseboard
and have a 2.1% grade back to ground level.

All of the curves on the three loops are either 11 or 18 degree radius.
Some of the curves in the yard are tighter but the trains will be moving slow there.

















​


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice looking layout, I'm so jealous of the space you have to work with  I see some really long, long trains in the future. On that note, what are the 4 loops below the yard for? I'm thinking 6 of those turnouts would make a larger yard which will be needed to run long trains


----------



## N-gauged (Mar 27, 2011)

The four dead-end tracks are for parking engines.
The first three loops below that is for rolling stock
and the fourth loop is part of the main line inner loop.
​


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

very nice:thumbsup: I like the way you left plenty of room for, well, alot more stuff! I am in the process of building a 20x12 ho layout based on DRGW and BNSF. YOU STOLE THE PLAN FROM MY HEAD:laugh:

Your plan is similar to what I have in mind. I was going to add to the left 3' section and extend it roughly another couple feet.

EXCELLENT PLAN! keep us posted:thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Great design, lots of great running! You might get a larger yard if you move the turn outs to the side! You would be able to change direction by adding a crossover into the top side.


----------

